

NSA agents illegally spied on love interests ‘only’ 12 times - JumpCrisscross
http://rt.com/usa/nsa-agents-spied-lovers-only-463/

======
devx
From the people that admitted themselves. Also, let's not forget that Snowden
managed to get all sorts of data they didn't even know he took until he went
public with it - and they still don't know exactly what he took in full. How
many actual spies could've done that and then sell that info? Even CIA
admitted that there are a lot of people trying to become double agents at CIA,
and that's just for people they find out about. It can probably happen at NSA,
too, especially with 3rd party companies having access to that much data.

